
The eruption of Iceland’s Bardarbunga volcano formed a massive caldera - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/scientists-just-discovered-something-extraordinary-abou-1783674109
======
ChuckMcM
Reminds me yet again why I prefer to live west of Yellowstone :-)

~~~
pyre
Yes. Closer to the Ring of Fire[1]. :P

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Fire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Fire)

